# Bear creek or pine river



## Big Buck (Feb 8, 2000)

I have been to Manistee a million times but have never fished or now where bear creek is.

I know to some this maybe a secret but I would like to know how to get to bear creek or the pine river and some good places to fish on them.

The pine river I kind of know it runs under 55 but I have never fished it and would like to give both of them a try this year.

Thanks 
Mike


----------



## Heavy duty (Jun 8, 2001)

I have been fishing bear creek for more than 20 years. The first float trip we took between coats hwy and the state ramp on river road was an adventure, more time pulling the boat over log jams than fishing. But the fishing was outstanding, It turned into our labor day trip. You never new what it was when you set the hook. a big stream brown or bow, to a salmon, that once a year trip turned into three or four trips a year. One in the spring for steelhead two in the summer for trout and pike and of course labor day for salmon, for 10 years we never ran across another fisherman, over the years people have cut the log jams out and there are others who guide the creek now. And when the stealhead or salmon are in ,there are people fishing every bend and hole. there is not much gravel left mostly washed in by sand now. this little river has changed so much in just 10 years I feel like the indian with a tear in his eye over looking ther city and polution. the fishing is still good but it's far from a secret place. If you want e-mail me. I'll tell you how to get where you want to be,


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

Go north on Highbridge Rd. from M55. Once you pass Brethren (Coates Hwy) you can turn left on almost any road and it will cross Bear Creek. 

You can also go to the mouth of the Bear by crossing Highbridge and turning left on River Rd (there is a sign). Follow the signs to Bear Creek launch and the mouth is there.

If you need info on the Bear see Gordon at Andy's Bait and Tackle on Coates Hwy in Brethren. He has a few secret spots he gives up every now and then. He pointed me to a spot where I caught my first Bear Creek steelie when the fishing at Tippy was horrible.


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

It would serve you well to purchase the book of Michigan maps offered on this site. Follow the URL below and scroll down. Reviews of the maps are also offered. I've found many hidden trout streams using such maps.

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/0899332218/themichigansport/103-1410363-1383028


----------

